# I need a gym buddy



## katieshields (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I've been in Dubai for close to 4 months now and I've been the laziest I've been in years. I've been looking to join core direction in the marina but after a hard day in work I find myself making excuses bot to go. I need someone out there to arrange to meet so I will make myself go then  sounds silly but that's my weird way to motivate myself. So, if anyone already goes to classes there or would like to join please message me so we can arrange to meet 

Thanks

Katie


----------



## VuleRi (Jan 24, 2012)

my post deleted


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I am in the same position but have already signed up for MMA fitness in the tecom area. Fancy it?


----------



## katieshields (Jan 19, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> I am in the same position but have already signed up for MMA fitness in the tecom area. Fancy it?


Thanks but I've just checked the site and there isn't much variety of classes and they are all very early so wouldn't suit me


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

katieshields said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been in Dubai for close to 4 months now and I've been the laziest I've been in years. I've been looking to join core direction in the marina but after a hard day in work I find myself making excuses bot to go. I need someone out there to arrange to meet so I will make myself go then  sounds silly but that's my weird way to motivate myself. So, if anyone already goes to classes there or would like to join please message me so we can arrange to meet
> 
> ...


The body pump class is fantastic by the way. I'll drop you a line next time me and the wife head down there


----------



## katieshields (Jan 19, 2012)

Southak said:


> The body pump class is fantastic by the way. I'll drop you a line next time me and the wife head down there


That would be great, thanks


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

This is easily the unhealthiest i've ever been too - and i've only been here 3 weeks!!!


----------



## despicablesam (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been to quite a few in Dubai and must recommend one in Garhuod if it suits you. Try the Pharaohs in Wafi mall. Its huge and simply amazing. You'll find lots of people from the west there. Visit there once and you'll fall in love with that place. I'll be in Dubai pretty soon and I plan to join there once again when I am there. 

Sam


----------



## Hayati (Sep 6, 2010)

Anyone up for Fitness First in Media City? I'll try to go 3 times per working week and also on the weekend. Lemme know who's interested and what timings you prefer. I am up for all classes such as Salsa, Zumba, Pilates, Bodypump etc.


----------



## TDyo (Jul 10, 2012)

katieshields said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been in Dubai for close to 4 months now and I've been the laziest I've been in years. I've been looking to join core direction in the marina but after a hard day in work I find myself making excuses bot to go. I need someone out there to arrange to meet so I will make myself go then  sounds silly but that's my weird way to motivate myself. So, if anyone already goes to classes there or would like to join please message me so we can arrange to meet
> 
> ...


Hi Katie,

I know this is a few months old thread , not sure if u still need a buddy. But i have the same problem, I need a gym buddy too.I'm a member if fitness first at ibn battuta and it's been few months I didn't go. Let me know if you wanna join my classes

Thanks,
TD


----------



## TDyo (Jul 10, 2012)

Hayati said:


> Anyone up for Fitness First in Media City? I'll try to go 3 times per working week and also on the weekend. Lemme know who's interested and what timings you prefer. I am up for all classes such as Salsa, Zumba, Pilates, Bodypump etc.


Hi Hayati,

Are u still looking for a female buddy? I'm also a member of fitness first and I need a motivational buddy

TD


----------

